# Sub needed Northside Indianapolis/Carmel, Indiana



## pbeering

I need a sub northside Indianapolis/Carmel, Indiana. If you don't have a plow this is your golden opportunity as I will fix you up with a Blizzard 810 and hitch mount salt spreader plus accounts to tend to in addition to what we have under contract.

PM or email [email protected]


----------



## mullis56

Are you getting out of the business? Who do you work for? I'm thinking of getting a plow this year, and working for RASK. Let me know.

Thanks!


----------

